# Husqvarna K760 cut off saw



## Efisher26 (Apr 7, 2019)

I know it’s not a chainsaw but it’s close. I’m having issues with the primer bulb being sucked in from suction build up. All fuel lines are open. I switched in a new carb with same results. The bulb even works fine. When it’s together enough to run u can’t see around the carb for pinched fuel lines but don’t think it’s that. Anyone have some insight on this?


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall (Apr 7, 2019)

Fuel tank vent valve? Not using dual wall fuel line are you?

Steve


----------



## Efisher26 (Apr 8, 2019)

No double wall, technically it sucks gas through the carb first, then into the bulb, then the bulb ejects the gas back into the tank correct? The tube from bulb to tank is just a dump, it doesn’t (and doesn’t reach gas) going into the tank, just the pickup going into the carb does correct?


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall (Apr 8, 2019)

Correct.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall (Apr 8, 2019)

I've seen some Stihl primer bulbs with a spring in it, I guess for the same reason but I've never seen a bulb get sucked flat unless there was a restriction when priming. 

Steve


----------



## Efisher26 (Apr 8, 2019)

Safe to assume the carb is restricting flow, and the new one for that matter?


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall (Apr 9, 2019)

Hard to say, just I've never seen one do as you describe. For the heck of it, swap lines on primer bulb and see what happens.

Steve


----------

